# Fragen Zur Monitorkalibrierung mit Spyder2Pro



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe mir ein Spyder2Pro Kolorimeter gekauft und wollte damit jetzt mal unsere Monitore kalibrieren.
Jetzt stellt sich mir aber die Frage welche Zielwerte ich den bei der Software auswählen soll?
Die LCD- bzw TFT-Monitore hängen an Macs und ein CRT an einem Windows XP Rechner.
Und unklar ist auch ob der Apple Cinema Bildschrim mit Backlight versehen ist. Laut der Beschreibung des Handbuches, das alle Bildschirme die nur einen Helligkeitsschalter haben Backlight Monitore sind wäre es so. Hab aber Null Ahnung ob das jetzt auch auf den Cinema Bildschirm zutrifft.

Die nächste Frage wäre dann auch ob ich dann dieses erstellte Farbprofil in Photoshop als Arbeitsprofil verwende oder da dann auf sRGB stellen muß?

Viele Grüße


----------

